# How to make & use Bee venom Cream



## tech.35058

OK, this is a crazy idea, I should forget it, & DO NOT DO THIS!
Now that I have that part out of the way ( feel free to repeat that advice, if you think it will help )
My wife has been living with problems with the skin on her finger tips & hands for about the last two years. Of course she has gone to the regular doctors, & dermatologists, & we have tried enough different soaps, & creams , and gloves & etc, and on & on & on. ( My wife works with the education of visually impaired persons, & uses a manual braile "typewriter" which she has to press hard on the keys, which makes the skin on her finger tips split.)
She commented if my propolis materials ( I am making propolis tinctures for the first time now) got "ready" she would try them . ( but she mentioned that some of the creams burned, as if they had alcohol in them, & my propolis tincture is all alcohol) . I have a recipe for propolis ointment, basically add propolis tincture to petroleum jelly ( other recipe suggestions welcome ) but I was looking around for additional information & found this thread ...

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?313660-Wife-s-eczema-cured-by-our-bees!

my wife said she was _NOT_ going to go out her way to get stung! ( I think she was stung last month(?) )

Sooo I was wondering about bee venom cream or ointment. If she doesn't like it, she can immediately wash it off. I would have to try it on myself first of course, but I have nothing specific wrong with me, other than not being 25 years old any more 
If those of you collecting bee venom would like to pm me with offers to sell me a small quantity of bee venom for this project, that would also be welcomed.
Thanks ... CE


----------



## FlowerPlanter

Have you tried honey? Many studies on the healing benefits.


----------



## bchains

What is your scientific rationale?! Would not recommend messing around with venom components without consulting a real deal medical doctor. Why not pour other inflammatory mediators like battery acid or capsaicin all over your skin, or eyes? 

dumb.


----------



## SteveStevenson

Before using venom look into the benefits of Apple cider vinegar both topically and taken internally(drink it). It's even better if mixed w/honey


----------



## Pondulinus

Both me and my wife had trouble with dry skin a few years ago before we decided to make our own soap. Just make olive oil soap with excess of olive oil and i bet the problems will go away. Its quite simple, just make lye and mix in olive oil with a hand mixer (remeber to put on safety glasses and to pour the lye int the water not the other way around). Let the mixture be for a few weeks and you got your skin friendly soap.


----------



## tech.35058

bchains said:


> What is your scientific rationale?! Would not recommend messing around with venom components without consulting a real deal medical doctor. Why not pour other inflammatory mediators like battery acid or capsaicin all over your skin, or eyes?
> 
> dumb.


Re read sentence #4 
" Of course she has gone to the regular doctors, & dermatologists, & we have tried enough different soaps, & creams , and gloves & etc, and on & on & on." For 2 years.
I have not heard any one report success, even anecdotally using capsaicin for skin problems, altho there are OTC capsaicin creams that are said to help with shingles related "phantom" nerve damage. I have not seen these creams recommended for use in the eyes. ( It would probably sting & burn, a bit.)
Battery acid might achieve a "peel" , but the skin is already peeling ... and splitting, & growing back hard & scaly, & splitting again. 
But there is anecdotal tales of success with bee venom ( as per the link in the original post )
So, we continue to look for a cure, perhaps previously unknown ....
But thanks for the suggestions. 
Just think, some one gave a heart patient digitalis, and warfarin, chewed willow bark for headaches, used wood bleach to kill mites ...
Never give up. CE


----------



## tech.35058

Thank you to all whom have responded with alternatives & suggestions
CE


----------



## beepro

Over the counter buy a small tube of neosporine + pain relief cream (not the gel) will do wonders on the split skin. Apply at night before going to sleep.
The round metal sewing thumb or finger protector against the sharp poking needle will work too when she's pressing on the
hard surface of the machine. This is a thumb/finger protector. Wear it inside a pair of breathable gloves to conceal them. Call the manufacturer to see if there is another better, soft to the touch version of the braille machine on market. Goto ebay, amazon or alibaba, etc online to do a search for a better version. Your wife need a better and stronger healing medicine both external and internal because of the continuous peeling of the skin. What else can you use to cover or modify the machine keyboards to make it softer to the touch?


----------



## Harley Craig

That looKS like eczema, I have it bad on one of my feet, when it splits and cracks I rub it down with bag balm ( it's for cows with dry split and cracked teets) at night and wrap with plastic, once it's healed up I use regular old curel hand lotion religiously 2-3 times a day and it works wonders as long as I don't forget or get too busy


----------



## beepro

Depends on what plastic wrap you are using.
Even the bandage have holes for ventilation. Yes, provide enough
ventilation so your skin can breathe too and control the excess moisture build up inside
the plastic wrap.


----------



## DavidZ

so rude, and soo mean
typical hater remark



bchains said:


> What is your scientific rationale?! Would not recommend messing around with venom components without consulting a real deal medical doctor. Why not pour other inflammatory mediators like battery acid or capsaicin all over your skin, or eyes?
> 
> dumb.


----------



## ruthiesbees

I'm not sure how much bee venom will help cracked skin. It's usually used for injections under the skin. I'd think propolis, honey and royal jelly are more likely to help the finger tips. You can buy propolis in glycol rather than alcohol. I use the powder in the capsules if I want to use it topically. But back to your question on bee venom. You can probably find it in the dry form on ebay. It's rather expensive and dangerous to work with in that form. I've tried lots of different venom crèmes over the years and the one I like the best is from Lanocreme. I can actually feel the "burn" when I use this one. All the rest did nothing. It's actually meant for a face cream so your wife can try it on her finger tips and if she doesn't like it, use it on her face.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LANOCREME-BEE-VENOM-FACE-MASK-50ML-1-75-OZ-EXP-4-2021-/331946967644?hash=item4d4994c25c:g:bVUAAOSw-itXujj8


----------



## santa

Hi tech.35058,

propolis ointment could be indeed an option (check for allergy by your wife before use it extensive). Here ist my recipe:
Make a basis ointment by mixing bee wax and olive oil by heating/mixing both (1:4). When it becomes colder mix the propolis extract in.
You can produce the extract simply from your (alcohol) tincture when you let the alcohol evaporate (put it on a flat plate).

dermatitis and beevenom --> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26825274
dermatitis and propolis --> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25501505


----------



## tech.35058

IAgain, thanks for all the suggestions.
I had seen "bee venom cream" offered, but sort of mentally discounted its strength / value.
I will probably get some of the Lanocreme product, try it for my mom's shingles pain too.
As well as some of the other propolis mixtures. ( what ever my wife wants to try.)
Thanks. CE


----------



## ruthiesbees

tech.35058 said:


> IAgain, thanks for all the suggestions.
> I had seen "bee venom cream" offered, but sort of mentally discounted its strength / value.
> I will probably get some of the Lanocreme product, try it for my mom's shingles pain too.
> As well as some of the other propolis mixtures. ( what ever my wife wants to try.)
> Thanks. CE


The bee venom crème will not be strong enough to touch the shingles pain. For that, the live bee sting is recommended.


----------



## tech.35058

FlowerPlanter said:


> Have you tried honey? Many studies on the healing benefits.


Wife tried this last night. white cotton gloves over honey rubbed into hands, sticky, have to work the gloves on)) we joked around about "no overnight miracle cure", but she mentioned that this morning her hands were not sticky, except in a few places. We shall see if she repeats this again. 

Again, thanks for the suggestion. CE


----------

